# موضوع تافه بس عايزا رايكم فيه



## besm alslib (4 يونيو 2010)

*سلام المسيح*




*اليوم بنتي كانت تعبانه شويه فرجعت البيت بدري المهم الضهر رن التلفون*

*كانت رفيقتها اللي هي من يوم الاربعاء مش بتروح المدرسه *

*بسبب مشكله برجلها هقولها بعدين بعد ما اطرح فكرة الموضوع*

*فبتقول لميمو افتحي صفحتك بالـ schueler cc بعتلك رساله *

*فميمو بتكلمها وبتفتح صفحتها لقت الرساله دي *

*---------------------------------*

*




*


*هلو انا teresa figaldo *

*لليوم انا 26 سنه ميته*

*لو مبعتيش الرساله دي لعشرين شخص *

*هنام من اليوم  جنبك في سريرك على طول*

*ولو مش مصدقه اكتبي اسمي في جوجل*

*----------------*

*المشكله بقى ان البنت مصدقه فعلا وبتقول لميمو ان رجلها طقت بعد ما الرساله بيوم واحد لانها اهملتها*

*والبنت مقتنعه بده ودخلت ميمو فعلا دورت عالفيديو وشافتو بس انا محبتش احطو *

*الغريبه والمضحك بالموضوع اني بقول لميمو اوعي تكوني مصدقه الهبل ده *

*ردها خلاني استغرب جدا *

*قالت ماما انا بعرف ان كله كلام فاضي بس مجرد وجوده والاهتمام فيه ممتع *



*عايزا انا رايكم دلوقت *

*- يا ترى النوع ده من التفاهات بيكون غرضه ايه بالظبط *

*- تفتكرو في ناس ممكن تصدق الحاجات دي بجد*

*- لو جتلك رساله زي دي هل تهزق اللي بعتها ولا تطنش وتسكت عادي *

*- واتصرف ازاي مع بنوتتي اللي بتقولي ان مجرد فكرة الموضوع والتدوير فيها شي ممتع *



*

((بصراحه انا البنت استفزتني بس محبتش اني ازعلها*

*بالمناسبه البنت فيتناميه مش المانيه لكنها مصدقه ان الموضوع ده حصلها بجد بسبب الرساله ))*




*عايزا رايكم يمكن اقدر اوصل لتفكير الجيل الجديد ده وافهمه




*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 يونيو 2010)

*طبعا الموضوع مش تافة لانة يخصك
الرسئل دي ليس لها اي تاثير طبعا لانها كذب انا اول واحد يتحدها ومنتظرها تيجي تنام جنبي لو تحب من دلوقت السرير عندي كبير ويساع 5 عفريت
انت وصلي للبنت ان الاهتمام بالكلام ده ممكن يوصلها الي انها يجي يوم و تصدقة و في مثل مصري بيقول
اللي يخاف من العفريت يطلعله
يعني اللي بيخاف من شيء عقلة بيخلية يفتكر ان اي حادث عابر هو بسبب الخرافة دي
وخدي بالك ان ممكن اللينكات دي تكون مفيرسة و تنقل الفيروسات للجهاز عن طريق نشرها بين الناس
ربنا معاكي و يحافظ عليكي و علي اولادك*


----------



## besm alslib (4 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *طبعا الموضوع مش تافة لانة يخصك
> الرسئل دي ليس لها اي تاثير طبعا لانها كذب انا اول واحد يتحدها ومنتظرها تيجي تنام جنبي لو تحب من دلوقت السرير عندي كبير ويساع 5 عفريت
> انت وصلي للبنت ان الاهتمام بالكلام ده ممكن يوصلها الي انها يجي يوم و تصدقة و في مثل مصري بيقول
> اللي يخاف من العفريت يطلعله
> ...





*انا قلت لميمو تقولها هي مش قالت هتنام جنبها بلليل ليه رجعلها طقت تاني يوم الضهر بالمدرسه*

*بس ملاحظه البنت بوذيه وانا معرفش اعتقاداتهم والحاجات دي على اي اساس عشان كده محبتش اني اكلمها بنفسي*

*عشان مروحش اقول كلمه كده او كده اكون بغلط في دينها*

*اما عن اللينكات فالرساله مفيهاش اي لينك بالعكس حتى الفيديو اللي بيتشاف بتقولك*

*اكتب الاسم بجوجل يعني مفيهوش اي لينك عشان يتخاف منه*

*بس هي المشكله ان ايه الغرض من التفاهات دي*

*وازاي الواحد ممكن يصدقها *

*واللي استفزني بقى ان بنتي بتقول الحاجات دي برغم انها عارفا انها كدب بس هي ممتعه *


*اشكرك اخي الغالي على مرورك واهتمامك بالموضوع *
​


----------



## youhnna (4 يونيو 2010)

*الاخت بسم الصليب
الموضوع مش تافه بس موضوع الرساله كله تفاهات

ببساطة فهمى الامورة بنتك وطبعا كويس انها فاهمه انه دة كدب

فيه ناس كتير تؤمن بالخرفات حسب عقائدها واحيانا حسب العادات السائدة

بالنسبه ان بنتك بتقول دة ممتع
فهميها ببساطة ان كانت كل الاشياء تحل لى لكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق

فده حرام ويزعل المسيح اننا نتسلى بما لايوافق ايماننا ووسائل التسليه المفيدة والممتعة كثيره

الله الذى اعطانا السلطان ان ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات العدو
يزعل مننا جدا لو اتسلينا بكلام الشيطان

شكرااا بسم الصليب معلش طولت بالكلام​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 يونيو 2010)

*كويس يوحنا كمل كلامي اللي كنت عاوز اقولة انا بس كتبت الرد مستعجل بسرعة لاني كنت خايف يكون في لينكات او اي شيء ممكن يضر الجهاز
- يا ترى النوع ده من التفاهات بيكون غرضه ايه بالظبط 
في ناس بتعمل كده بغرض التسلية فقط
و ناس بغرض نشر افكار غلط هو مؤمن بيها 
او لنشر افكار غلط عن عقيدة هو لا يؤمن بيها فيسئ اليها بالتفاهات
- تفتكرو في ناس ممكن تصدق الحاجات دي بجد
مع الاسف ده بيحصل كتير وانا استغربت ان في العالم المتقدم مثل بلدك في الكلام ده برضة
- لو جتلك رساله زي دي هل تهزق اللي بعتها ولا تطنش وتسكت عادي 
طبعا مش هبعتها ولا هرد علي اللي بعتها لي غير لو كان شخص مقرب ليا وعاوز افهمة انه غلط
وعلي فكرة قداسة البابا رد علي كلام زي كده بيحصل في مصر عن طريق رسائل دينية تلزم الشخص انه يرسلها لعدد معين من الناس لينال مكسب وان تجاهل الامر يصيبة الضرر
فكان رد قداسة البابا ان ده غلط و مفيش كلام زي كده في المسيحية
- واتصرف ازاي مع بنوتتي اللي بتقولي ان مجرد فكرة الموضوع والتدوير فيها شي ممتع 
انت لو منعتيها ده ممكن يخليها تتمسك بالموضوع فهميها تفاهة الامر وانه خسارة تضيع وقت في شيء معروف انه غير مجدي في حجات غريبة كتير ممكن تدور فيها مثل مثلث برموده
ربنا معاكي و يحافظ عليكي و علي كل الاسرة*


----------



## besm alslib (4 يونيو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *الاخت بسم الصليب​*
> *الموضوع مش تافه بس موضوع الرساله كله تفاهات*​
> *ببساطة فهمى الامورة بنتك وطبعا كويس انها فاهمه انه دة كدب*​
> *فيه ناس كتير تؤمن بالخرفات حسب عقائدها واحيانا حسب العادات السائدة*​
> ...


 

*اشكرك اخي على مرورك ورايك*

*لكن عندي سؤال لو كبرت الموضوع وناقشتها فيه وخصوصا هي قالتلي بنفسها انها عارفا انو كدب*

*انما بيسلي فيا ترى لو انا اتعمقت في الموضوع *

*هل ده مش هيخليها تهتم فيه اكتر وتحس ان في سبب لكلامي *

*ويخليها من بعد ما بتعتقد انه كدب يخليها تفكر فيه بجديه*

*بجد يهمني اعرف لان زي مقولت وبكرر ردها خلاني استغرب كتير *

*مره تانيه اشكرك اخي لاهتمامك وما طولت بالعكس رايك مهم ومفيد *

*بس يهمني اعرف رد النقطه اللي سالت فيها*​


----------



## youhnna (4 يونيو 2010)

*خدى الموضوع ببساطة
ونقشيها فيه بدون اظهار اهتمام
قوليلها مثلا لو حد راح لمنجم او عراف عشان يعرف المستقبل على سبيل التسليه دة حلال ولا حرام
لو اولاد اخلاقهم وحشه واللعب معاهم مسلى دة حلال ولاحرام
ولانى عارف ان فكر جيل النت مختلف تماما وزي ماحضرتك قلتى انك لو تعمقت فى الكلام هى هتهتم اكتر
عشان كده نقشيها بدون اظهار اهتمامك وبعد كام يوم كمان مع ملاحظه انها لو تركت الموضوع ده
متنقشهاش فيه بس بصوره غير مباشره فهميها ان دى حاجات بتزعل ربنا
وفهميها بصورة مرحة انها من يوم اتعمدت فيه ملاك بيحرسها ولو عملت حاجه تزعل ربنا بيسيبها الملاك
عشان كده تحاول انها تحافظ على رعايه ربنا ليها*


----------



## besm alslib (4 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *كويس يوحنا كمل كلامي اللي كنت عاوز اقولة انا بس كتبت الرد مستعجل بسرعة لاني كنت خايف يكون في لينكات او اي شيء ممكن يضر الجهاز*
> 
> *- يا ترى النوع ده من التفاهات بيكون غرضه ايه بالظبط *
> *في ناس بتعمل كده بغرض التسلية فقط*
> ...


 

*اشكرك اخي على اهتمامك ومتابعتك للموضوع *​


----------



## besm alslib (4 يونيو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *خدى الموضوع ببساطة*
> *ونقشيها فيه بدون اظهار اهتمام*
> *قوليلها مثلا لو حد راح لمنجم او عراف عشان يعرف المستقبل على سبيل التسليه دة حلال ولا حرام*
> *لو اولاد اخلاقهم وحشه واللعب معاهم مسلى دة حلال ولاحرام*
> ...


 

*هي جت وانا بقرا فبتقول بتعملي ايه الموضوع هي شايفا اني عارضا صفحة المراسله بتاعتها*

*فطلبت مني اني اقولها الكلام المكتوب وللامانه قلتلها فعلا الكلام *

*وطلبت مني اكتب رد على لسانها هي :*


*بتقول يعني حياتنا هنا مفيهاش شي مميز والحاجات دي بتخلي شويه مرح فيها لا اكتر ولا اقل*

*وقالت ان ربنا هو جوايا وعارف اني مش بحب ازعلو ولا بامن بالحاجات دي *

*بس شكرا ليك على نصيحتك .*


*على فكره ربنا يعلم ان الكلام ده منها هي مش مني هههههههههه*

*وهي قاعده جنبي هلا* 


*ومني انا شكرا لاهتمامك ونصيحتك الغاليه واللي اكيد هعمل فيها *

*انا هتابعها اليومين دول وهشوفها لو فكرت بالموضوع تاني او لا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2010)

*سلام ونعمه....
 ممكن حضرتك تشوفى الموضوع دة مشابه الى حد ما سؤالكم...

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122249
*​


----------



## besm alslib (4 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا اخي على رابط الموضوع *

*وان شاء الله هتابعه *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2010)

عارفة تاسونى ممكن تاخديها وتقفوا قدام صورة بابا يسوع وتصلوا...
وياريت تحكيلها مواقف الله مع القديسين.
فى آية حلوة بس يمكن سن بنت حضرتك صغير مش هتفهمها....بس ممكن حضرتك تفهميها
 الآية اللى بتقول :
من ذا الذى يقول فيكون والرب لم يامر.
وفى ايه تانى بتقول من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى.
وخليها تحفظها.
والرب يباركها.
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## besm alslib (4 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> عارفة تاسونى ممكن تاخديها وتقفوا قدام صورة بابا يسوع وتصلوا...
> وياريت تحكيلها مواقف الله مع القديسين.
> فى آية حلوة بس يمكن سن بنت حضرتك صغير مش هتفهمها....بس ممكن حضرتك تفهميها
> الآية اللى بتقول :
> ...




*شكرا اخي على النصيحه *

*وانا فعلا كلمتها والحمدلله هي عارفا انو كدب *

*بس عقلهم شويه صعب يتفهم واهتمامتهم غريبه شويه *

*اشكرك اخي لاهتمامك ولمتابعتك الغاليه *

​


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

اختي بس الصليب
الموضوع تافهه بالنسبه لنا احنا الكبار
اما بالنسبه لاولادنا لازم ناخده جد شويه 
ممكن بنتك دلوقتي مصدقاكي 
لكن طول ماهه مع صحبتها في المدرسه
والمصيبه لو صحبتها مصدقه الموضوع ده 
ها تبقي مشكله بعد كده لا سمح الله
انا من رأي انك تحذفيه خالص من علي 
الكومبيوتر وفهمي بنتك كويس ان احنا
ديننا واخلاقنا ما يؤمنوش بالخرافات دي 
وصحبتها دي بالذات خلي عنيكي عليها 
وربنا يستر علي اولادنا


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> اختي بس الصليب
> الموضوع تافهه بالنسبه لنا احنا الكبار
> اما بالنسبه لاولادنا لازم ناخده جد شويه
> ممكن بنتك دلوقتي مصدقاكي
> ...



*اشكرك حبيبتي لاهتمامك وردي *

*بس للامانه مش فاهمه احذف ايه بالظبط هههههههههههههه*

*وبعدين انا مش حابا اني اكبر عندها الموضوع عشان زي مقولت هي بتقول عنه دلوقت*

*انها عارفا انو كدب لكن بخاف بعدها تبتدي تفكر عن سبب خوفي وحرصي وتبتدي تفكر فيه بطريقه تانيه*

*اما صاحبتها دي فجرام هي اساسا مسكييييينه خالص *

*وحتى اغلب من ينتي لدرجة انها خافت فعلا من الرساله ولما طقت رجلها فكرت ان فعلا بسبب الرساله*

*انا معك اني لازم اكون حريصه عليها بس كمان برايي ان لكل شي لازم يكون حد*

*لان هلا هي صغيره لو شافت حرص زياده جدا عن اللزوم وكمان كام سنه مضمنش ممكن تفكر بايه *



*رايك اسعدني كتير بس يا ريت توضحيلي احذف ايه بالظبط *

*بشكرك حبيبتي مره تانيه لاهتمامك ونصيحتك الغاليين علي جدا*
​


----------



## Michael mourad (7 يونيو 2010)

*أنا في ؤأي انه مش تفكير الجيل الجديد ولا حاجه هو بس شئ غريب وممتع فعلا اهنا كلنا كدا بنحب نخلق لنفسنا عالم أخر فيه أبعاد غامضه ودا المثير بالنسبه للموضوع هي بتصرفها دا كأنها بتعمل فيلم رعبمثلاً لنفسها بدل ما تتفرج علي فيلم يعجبها نصه والنص تاني لأ فابتختلق القصه وتعيشها وبتحب انها تصدق الحاجات دي لأنها بتكون فعلا ممتعه لأننا طبعا لو أتفرجنا عليها في فيلم هانستمتع هي دي الحكاية مش أكتر هي بس بتحس بالمتعه الي في افلام الرعب الي بنتفرج عليها ونطفي النور ونخوف نفسنا او في افلام الاكشن الي ممكن يكون فيها ضرب او قتل او انفجارات ودا رأي الشخصي في تشخيص الوضع اما بالنسبة لصحية الموضوع فانا شايف اننا مش المفروض نعمل كدا وجدير بينا اننا نفصل بين عالمنا الواقعي وعالم الخيالات  ونكون عايشين الحياة علي أرض الواقع ونخلي الافلام جوة شاشة السنيما ومنطلعهاش تشاكرنا حياتنا 
ومتأسف علي الاطاله *​


----------



## besm alslib (7 يونيو 2010)

michael mourad قال:


> *أنا في ؤأي انه مش تفكير الجيل الجديد ولا حاجه هو بس شئ غريب وممتع فعلا اهنا كلنا كدا بنحب نخلق لنفسنا عالم أخر فيه أبعاد غامضه ودا المثير بالنسبه للموضوع هي بتصرفها دا كأنها بتعمل فيلم رعبمثلاً لنفسها بدل ما تتفرج علي فيلم يعجبها نصه والنص تاني لأ فابتختلق القصه وتعيشها وبتحب انها تصدق الحاجات دي لأنها بتكون فعلا ممتعه لأننا طبعا لو أتفرجنا عليها في فيلم هانستمتع هي دي الحكاية مش أكتر هي بس بتحس بالمتعه الي في افلام الرعب الي بنتفرج عليها ونطفي النور ونخوف نفسنا او في افلام الاكشن الي ممكن يكون فيها ضرب او قتل او انفجارات ودا رأي الشخصي في تشخيص الوضع اما بالنسبة لصحية الموضوع فانا شايف اننا مش المفروض نعمل كدا وجدير بينا اننا نفصل بين عالمنا الواقعي وعالم الخيالات ونكون عايشين الحياة علي أرض الواقع ونخلي الافلام جوة شاشة السنيما ومنطلعهاش تشاكرنا حياتنا *
> 
> 
> *ومتأسف علي الاطاله *​


 

*وجهة نظر فعلا مميزه كتير بحيي حضرتك عليها*

*وكلامك قريب اوي من كلام بنتي اللي قالته*

*لكن يمكن كونها صغيره لسا حست بمتعه بالموضوع ده*

*بس هي تقريبا نسيتو دلوقت وخصوصا ان عدى عليه تلت ايام *


*بس احب اشكرك اخي على ردك المقنع*​


----------



## tamav maria (7 يونيو 2010)

*رايك اسعدني كتير بس يا ريت توضحيلي احذف ايه بالظبط *


الايميل اللي جالها من صحبتها


----------



## besm alslib (7 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> *رايك اسعدني كتير بس يا ريت توضحيلي احذف ايه بالظبط *
> 
> 
> الايميل اللي جالها من صحبتها



* هي نفسها مسحتو بس هو مش ايميل بمعنى ايميل*

*الصفحه دي عباره عن موقع خاص بالمدارس بالمانيا لمجرد متحطي اسم مدرستك وصفك واسمك*

*بيظهرلك كل اللي بالمدرسه فبتم المراسله عادي *

*واللي عرفتو بعدها ان حتى ابني جالو من الرساله دي وغيرها بنفس النظام*

*حتى كنت بفكر اكتب كلام ابني في مواقف مضحكه ههههههههههه*
​


----------

